# Saltwater Starter



## James (Jun 3, 2006)

I am getting a new tank this Friday. I want to get a saltwater tank NEVER had one before. Heard they are expensive... I am able to take care of the fish not a problem, anyone have a saltwater tank? How expensive can it get? I heard you have to buy salt for the water frequently.... :fish:


----------



## fishfingers (Apr 10, 2006)

I have a couple of salt water tanks, been keeping them for about 10 months. Firstly you must realise that taking care of a saltwater tank and a freshwater tank is completely different. Even though you may be capable of keeping FW fish nice and healthy you'll need to do a lot more research and study before you'll be ready to keep saltwater ones. Saltwater tanks can get expensive...very expensive. The 4ft I've started planning is running into the $1500-$2000 mark (but I'm not skimping on any of the equipment). But it all depends on what size tank you've got, what lights you want, filtration you want, etc...

If you live inland or your coastal water is poor quality then yes you will need to buy salt and mix new salt water every so often. If your like me and only live 40 mins from open ocean then you can go the NSW way (which I think is more beneficial and easier than artificial saltwater if the conditions are ok).

Have a look around the forums, search the internet and come back with some more questions once you have an understanding on how things work.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Well just to get an idea, to start a saltwater tank up, you need at least $10 per gallon for fish only, around $15 per gallon for Fish only with liverock, and $20-25 per gallon for a full blown reef. 

I would start your purchases with Bob Fenners, "the conscientious marine aquarist"


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

definatly get a book, it will help, welcome to fishforums, there are a few of us here with salt tanks, the most expensive thing your going to run into is the skimmer, the lights (if you want a reef) and the live rock. the bigger the tank, the easier it is going to be. i would figure out your budget, check around some of the sites that sell marine fish and corals, (liveaquaria.com , marinedepot.com) get a list of the fish you WANT, maybe corals that you want, this will help lead you in the direction you need to go for equipment, ask all the questions you want, no one here is bashful.


----------



## AshleytheGreat (Jul 24, 2005)

Reefcentral.com has an actual calculator for it....


----------



## Guest (Jun 7, 2006)

Fishfirst said:


> I would start your purchases with Bob Fenners, "the conscientious marine aquarist"


definitely an awesome book choice. I know there are tons of helpful topics in there that you need to read up on before starting a saltwater tank. I have this book and it is probably one of my favorites.

and i agree with the others. you need to figure out your budget before stepping into saltwater because it can get very expensive.

what size is the tank?


----------



## James (Jun 3, 2006)

Yeah I did a lot of research over the internet way ahead of you. I have a few good books I ordered over the net. I think I might stick with FreshWater fish. The s.w. fish are beautiful, but so are freshwater.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Which ever way you go... we'll be here when you need us... in my experiance freshwater is a bit easier if you've never had a tank before... but saltwater the fish seem to live a lot longer if you do things right.


----------

